# REQ: Pan and colander help



## dannycoward (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi,

i am a student at the university of huddersfield in the UK currently designing a pan or colander and would be very grateful if you could spare a few minutes to help with my project

I was wondering what the main problems are that you have with these products while using them in the kitchen, also would could be incorporated to make these products better and easier/safer to use

I look forward to your responses and appreciate the time taken to read this message

kind regards

Dan


----------



## chesterchippy (Feb 20, 2005)

My round colander is not space efficient when it's in my sink, so when I'm draining something it's hard to work with anything else in the sink. I think a rectangular colander would be helpful. Does that exist?


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2005)

I find cleaning a colander to be a pain.

I am moving this to the Cookware and Accessories part of the board.


----------



## Dove (Feb 20, 2005)

Square would fit in a cupboard better then round.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2005)

I actually do have a square one. Well it is a rectangle, not square.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm with GB--I hate cleaning mine, especially if we drained pasta in it.

I prefer the mesh style rather than solid metal with punched holes.  it allows for the best draining, but the holes are small enough angel hair pasta or thin spaghetti don't drain out, too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd like to see something like a China cap but with legs on it along with a handle.

There's no getting around washing a colander immediately after using - but a mesh strainer isn't any different really.  Once particles get hardened it's hard to get off of either one.  I just wash right after using mine now.


----------

